

Richard Stallman is weird. Seriously. - a5seo
http://www.fireandknowledge.org/archives/2012/02/11/richard-stallman-is-weird-seriously/

======
shinzon
Over a year ago, I actually read the entire document, and he explains why all
of that material is there. I will just say that he travels a great deal
speaking about Open Source, for little, and often no, money. All of these
details are there because they have come up in his travels, some of them
frequently. You’ll find that people who travel a lot for business, and even
for personal reasons, all have lists like this, written or just mental. When
you’re on the road, little things matter a lot because your comfort and
schedule is so dependent on them. I don’t think he’s weird at all, but the guy
that calls him a weirdo on fireandknowledge.org comes off as a judgmental
jerk.

------
kaolinite
If this were about Steve Jobs, these guidelines would be respected - they
would show his attention to detail, the importance he placed on clarity, etc,
etc. As soon as they're about Stallman - it's because he's weird, a social
outcast or whatever other insult people choose to throw at him.

People like Stallman are a good representation of the "misfits" spoken about
in Apple's iconic advert, though try telling that to the RoR 'hacker' who has
declared themself a misfit/troublemaker/round peg in a square hole because he
decided to use Coffeescript rather than Javascript in his latest GTD app.

------
Piskvorrr
mrs is weird, water is wet, politicians lie. News at 11!

Guess what: hackers _are_ weird, and they _like_ to tweak their environment to
perfection.

